# 24-Hour Cube Marathon Guinness WR 5800 Cubes - Eric Limeback



## Sa967St (Sep 26, 2013)

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/most-rubiks-cubes-solved-in-24-hours

---------------------------------------------
4787 broken at 19h 52m NEW GUINNESS WR

5001 broken at 20h 45m NEW UWR

5800 cubes solved in 24h 00m 


---------------------------------------------
Eric Limeback will be attempting to break the Guinness World Record for most 3x3x3 cubes solved in 24 hours. His attempt has been approved by Guinness.

The current Guiness WR is 4786 by Milán Baticz.


Details -

Time: 12 pm on Thursday, October 3 ~ 12 pm on Friday, October 4

Location: Concourse Hall at Wilfred Laurier University (Waterloo, ON, Canada)

Scramblers and other volunteers: Members of the Laurier Cube Club and the University of Waterloo Rubik's Cube Club

Catering: Wilfs Restaurant & Bar and Awake Chocolate

Livestream link: http://twitch.tv/lauriercubeclub

Facebook Event: https://www.facebook.com/events/184633275055268/

Sponsor: Lubix Cube


----------



## Mikel (Sep 26, 2013)

Good luck Eric Limeback! You da man!


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 26, 2013)

good luck limeback!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 26, 2013)

Yay! Go Eric! He would have to solve about 200 cubes each hour which would allow for 18 seconds per solve which is twice what he averages.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah but leave a bit of time for inspection. Actually, I wonder what is the strategy... inspect for cross and solve as normal or just start and do whatever pieces you see? If I remember, I'll check out the livestream. I hope he breaks the record!


----------



## Brest (Sep 26, 2013)

Brest?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 26, 2013)

Brest said:


> Brest?



Lol. You will be reconstructing for days.


----------



## legoanimate98 (Sep 26, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> days.



If he had to reconstruct 5,000 solves at 2 mins per solve, that would be 166 2/3 hours. If he did it for 8 hours per day, that would be about 21 days, or 3 weeks.

You just got over-analyzed.


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 26, 2013)

Good luck eric!


----------



## tx789 (Sep 26, 2013)

good luck.


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 26, 2013)

18 seconds per cube! You can do it Eric!!!! :tu


----------



## notfeliks (Sep 26, 2013)

```

```



TheNextFeliks said:


> Yay! Go Eric! He would have to solve about 200 cubes each hour which would allow for 18 seconds per solve which is twice what he averages.



Don't forget though, there is the factor of tiredness (I'm sure he'll get plenty of sleep the day before but it IS 24 hours of straight cubing) as well as hunger and thirst. It might only take him ten seconds or less to have a glass of water but that is one less cube solved in that time. Either way this is going to be very interesting and I hope he gets 5k+. Anyone wanna guess how many skips he'll have?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 26, 2013)

notfeliks said:


> Anyone wanna guess how many skips he'll have?



Not as many as he would like


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Sep 26, 2013)

Haha awesome. I am so excited for this.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 26, 2013)

Actually the world record is 5000 cubes: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43121-24h-Cubing-World-Record-(5000-Cubes)


----------



## Pro94 (Sep 26, 2013)

Jakube said:


> Actually the world record is 5000 cubes: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43121-24h-Cubing-World-Record-(5000-Cubes)



WR is 5000 cubes
Guinness WR is 4786


----------



## Carson (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't forget that restroom breaks will be needed. I'm also sure he will need to pause to stretch/rest his hands for a few seconds at a time as well.

Edit: I'm also curious how many cubes will be available and what application will be used for scrambles.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 26, 2013)

I wonder how long he's planning to spend eating, drinking, and (obviously unplanned) going to the toilet. All of this, together with fatigue, boredom, and other things makes me think this record will be significantly harder to break than people are saying.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 26, 2013)

legoanimate98 said:


> If he had to reconstruct 5,000 solves at 2 mins per solve, that would be 166 2/3 hours. If he did it for 8 hours per day, that would be about 21 days, or 3 weeks.
> 
> You just got over-analyzed.



Is there a Guiness-record for most _reconstruction_ in 24 hours? 

Else:
Will be there breaks, like 10 minutes in every 2 hours, when the clock is stopped?


----------



## gavnasty (Sep 26, 2013)

GL. YOURE MY BOY LIMEBACK


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 26, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> ...Actually, I wonder what is the strategy...


Look at the catering: AWAKE CHOCOLATE


----------



## ILMZS20 (Sep 26, 2013)

is it allowed to sit on the toilet? and is it allowed that someone feeds him?  jk but it will be a very interesting event 24 hours of 3x3 solving his hands will hurt like hell lmao


----------



## irontwig (Sep 26, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Actually, I wonder what is the strategy... inspect for cross and solve as normal or just start and do whatever pieces you see?



The best is probably trying to find some cross pieces during PLL.


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 26, 2013)

Pro94 said:


> WR is 5000 cubes
> Guinness WR is 4786



I just hope he will be breaking both, to have a new "clean" record.



Carson said:


> Don't forget that restroom breaks will be needed.



Nope. Efficiency ftw!


----------



## Iggy (Sep 26, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 26, 2013)

Carson said:


> Edit: I'm also curious how many cubes will be available and what application will be used for scrambles.


His plan is to use ten 54.6mm Lubix FangShi Shuangrens. Six of them will be circulating, and the rest are back-ups. 

During the last practice session we were using qqtimer, but we'll probably be using some other scramble generator so we don't have to hit the space bar twice every time. Guinness doesn't specify what scrambles have to be used, other than they should be like "official scrambles".



irontwig said:


> The best is probably trying to find some cross pieces during PLL.


Unfortunately he's not allowed to see the next cube during his current solve. Guinness has some unusual specifications.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> During the last practice session we were using qqtimer, but we'll probably be using some other scramble generator so we don't have to hit the space bar twice every time. Guinness doesn't specify what scrambles have to be used, other than they should be like "official scrambles".



qqtimer on manual mode only requires you pressing enter to get a new scramble


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 26, 2013)

Good luck Eric, have fun! When you get to the rough parts near the end remember that we're all rooting for you!  :tu


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 26, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I wonder how long he's planning to spend eating, drinking, and (obviously unplanned) going to the toilet. All of this, together with fatigue, *boredom*, and other things makes me think this record will be significantly harder to break than people are saying.



Did you say "boredom"? Because I don't think I get bored cubing all day. Granted, I do do other things during a day so I can't really say, but I stop cubing to do those other things only because I need to or I think I ought to. I have so much fun cubing that I need to force myself to stop. Otherwise I could easily sit and cube for hours on end without feeling bored in the least.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 26, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Did you say "boredom"? Because I don't think I get bored cubing all day. Granted, I do do other things during a day so I can't really say, but I stop cubing to do those other things only because I need to or I think I ought to. I have so much fun cubing that I need to force myself to stop. Otherwise I could easily sit and cube for hours on end without feeling bored in the least.



But for 24 hours straight? Without _any_ breaks longer than a few minutes? I think I'd be tired after an hour of it, or at least have kinks in my neck.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow! Exciting  Do your best!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 26, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Guinness doesn't specify what scrambles have to be used, other than they should be like "official scrambles".



Might as well use optimal-length ones to save a few moves.



Sa967St said:


> Unfortunately he's not allowed to see the next cube during his current solve. Guinness has some unusual specifications.



Has anybody tried telling them they're retarded?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 26, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> But for 24 hours straight? Without _any_ breaks longer than a few minutes? I think I'd be tired after an hour of it, or at least have kinks in my neck.



You'd be tired after an hour? Wow.

I guess I'm just one of those people who can do certain things for hours on end without getting bored or tired. I can also eat certain same meals for days in a row without getting tired of it either. I am, however, tired of the feeding/diapering/napping cycle every 3 hours though.  Sometimes I wake up completely disoriented in fact. I don't know if I'm in a bed or a recliner and whether it's day or night.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 26, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Might as well use optimal-length ones to save a few moves.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody tried telling them they're retarded?


They are trying to break the "how many times can you not respond when being called retarded" record!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 26, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Has anybody tried telling them they're retarded?



I even have further evidence for that:

_"The most Rubik's cubes solved in 24 hours is 4,786 and was achieved by Milán Baticz (Hungary) in Budapest, Hungary, on 16 November 2008.

Milán Baticz solved the Rubik's cubes as part of a contest held by the Hungarian Rubik's Cube Fan Club from 15-16 November 2008, *averaging 18.05 cubes solved each hour*."
_
from http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/records-4000/most-rubiks-cubes-solved-in-24-hours/


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 26, 2013)

Good luck Eric!


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 26, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Unfortunately he's not allowed to see the next cube during his current solve. Guinness has some unusual specifications.



B*******. How can they require a rule that was obviously not required for the record the currently list? Eric should have a talk with them and either convince them to be reasonable. Because using a kind of procedure that really makes sure he doesn't see the next cube before finishing the last one will surely cost more time then simply not preinspecting the next cube. Not sure if he will even be able to break the record then.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 26, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> His plan is to use ten 54.6mm Lubix FangShi Shuangrens. Six of them will be circulating, and the rest are back-ups.
> 
> During the last practice session we were using qqtimer, but we'll probably be using some other scramble generator so we don't have to hit the space bar twice every time. Guinness doesn't specify what scrambles have to be used, other than they should be like "official scrambles".
> 
> ...



Have you tried asking qqwref? I'm sure there's a simple solution to make it just have the scrambler change (or to stop and start the timer with one key press.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 26, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> How can they require a rule that was obviously not required for the record the currently list?



How do you know it wasn't required for the current record?
(I had thought the same, but couldn't find anything about it)


----------



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2013)

Stefan said:


> How do you know it wasn't required for the current record?
> (I had thought the same, but couldn't find anything about it)



Anthony: In your 24h Guinness WR, were you allowed to look at the next cube during LL or was there a restriction so that you could only see the following cube once you had completed the solve?

Milan: there was no restricitions about that

Anthony: Okay, thanks.

Milan: 
now i could do ~5800
but cubes had to be in random position
and i couldnt touch next until current was finished


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 26, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> You'd be tired after an hour? Wow.



Not necessarily tired as in bored, but also physically tired as you have to stay in a particular position without any breaks.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Not necessarily tired as in bored, but also physically tired as you have to stay in a particular position without any breaks.



Both or either. I can spend a lot of time sitting and cubing and not feel bored or tired.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 27, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> Have you tried asking qqwref? I'm sure there's a simple solution to make it just have the scrambler change (or to stop and start the timer with one key press.



As somebody already suggested, if you put qqtimer in manual entry mode, simply hitting the enter key once will generate a new scramble. Nothing new is needed for this.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 27, 2013)

You got this Eric!


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 27, 2013)

Get it Eric!


----------



## darkerarceus (Sep 27, 2013)

Go Eric!  I would probably get tired and my hands would hurt after just a few hours.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 27, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Anthony: In your 24h Guinness WR, were you allowed to look at the next cube during LL or was there a restriction so that you could only see the following cube once you had completed the solve?
> 
> Milan: there was no restricitions about that
> 
> ...



Oh wow, that's frustrating. Eric, in my opinion you really should try to talk to whoever your contact person is at Guinness, since it sounds like they have changed the rules on you compared to the previous attempt. Guinness has put in some weird rules on cubing records in the past, and for those we just have to roll with it. However, _changing_ a rule from a previous attempt that they claimed to be the record is frustrating.


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 27, 2013)

If you get hungry or thirsty, I guess you would always ONE HAND IT AND EAT AT THE SAME TIME OR HAVE SOMEBODY FEED YOU FOOD. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 27, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Unfortunately he's not allowed to see the next cube during his current solve. Guinness has some unusual specifications.


This is really weird. They are just assuming he can't solve multiple cubes at a time. And since this is a speed competition event, I could only assume he would be able to do that. I wonder if they applied the same rule to most sausage eating competition or similar events.
I think it defeats the purpose of the entire thing, that was to "break the Guinness World Record for most 3x3x3 cubes solved in 24 hours". It's not going to be that, since he will be limited in execution, but "break the Guinness World Record for most 3x3x3 cubes solved in 24 hours solving them one at a time". Good luck though.


----------



## Eric Limeback (Sep 28, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Oh wow, that's frustrating. Eric, in my opinion you really should try to talk to whoever your contact person is at Guinness, since it sounds like they have changed the rules on you compared to the previous attempt. Guinness has put in some weird rules on cubing records in the past, and for those we just have to roll with it. However, _changing_ a rule from a previous attempt that they claimed to be the record is frustrating.



I've submitted an inquiry about it on the Guinness website... I agree that it seems kind of silly. And if there really was no restriction on the existing record, I don't think it would be very fair. Being able to inspect cross could easily save 1 second per cube...which would come out to about an hour and twenty minutes...crazy.

Thank you guys for all the support  It's going to be pretty challenging


----------



## Dapianokid (Sep 28, 2013)

Brest can't do it in two mins 
Good luck Eric! I'm pretty sure you can do it.


----------



## Cubetastic (Sep 28, 2013)

Laurier sponsor? ill wear my hawks snap back


----------



## timeless (Sep 28, 2013)

maybe cube while standing to get more blood flow = less tired


----------



## Carrot (Sep 28, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> Brest can't do it in two mins
> Good luck Eric! I'm pretty sure you can do it.



you are right, brest is faster


----------



## leonopulos1 (Sep 30, 2013)

As someone who solved and scrambled 3000 cubes in 24 hours last winter as part of the german "speedcubing marathon" I can only give you one advice: It will hurt. alot. more than you think.

But since you will have other people talking to you and scrambling the cubes for you I'm sure you'll be able to get a new record! Good luck!


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 3, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Oct 3, 2013)

You need to finish one cube every 18.05 seconds to beat the record. This doesn't account for obvious breaks though. Good luck!


----------



## RaresB (Oct 3, 2013)

Good luck have fun, you got this.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Eric Limeback GWR Attempt : Hourly Updates*

*** No longer hourly, just random. Dorm will shut off internet in less than 12 hours..

**CURRENT WR FOR CUBES SOLVED IN ONE HOUR : 245***

****LIVESTREAM****

*** # of cubes solve have not been updated yet. Will report it *****
www.twitch.tv/lauriercubeclub

11:06 AM CST : 0 Cubes, preparing with all official scrambles.
11:15 AM : Prepared timer and cubes to be cycled.
11:21 AM : Finalizing timer, setup, cubes, time frames, and such. Asking for 24 hour access to starbucks.
11:45-12:00 PM. Started GWR attempt. Please see livestream for exact number of cubes solved!
12:30 PM - 136 Cubes , 13.1 second average
12:50 PM : - 205 cubes, 13.4 second average


----------



## ILMZS20 (Oct 3, 2013)

is there a livestream?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 3, 2013)

ILMZS20 said:


> is there a livestream?



Yes. There is!

Let me update the OP with the link


----------



## ILMZS20 (Oct 3, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Yes. There is!
> 
> Let me update the OP with the link



Thanks!


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 3, 2013)

The cubes solved think isn't working


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 3, 2013)

Go Eric!!!


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 3, 2013)

Fun fact:
Eric's favorite number is 214 and he has solved 214 cubes so on a good start


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 3, 2013)

So much for the hourly updates
First hour: 263 cubes = 13.69 per cube
Extrapolation gives 6312 cubes


----------



## KongShou (Oct 3, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> So much for the hourly updates
> First hour: 263 cubes = 13.69 per cube
> Extrapolation gives 6312 cubes



thats insane


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 3, 2013)

Are you going to try to beat most cubes solved in 1 hour? (What's the record anyway?)


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 3, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> The cubes solved think isn't working



I read in the chat that it updates every half hour


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 3, 2013)

He looks relaxed. I guess maybe he's just taking it at a good pace. It'll be interesting to see how it goes later.


----------



## rj (Oct 3, 2013)

At the rate he's going, he should beat the WR by 2000, but the times aren't linear, so I think more like 200.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 3, 2013)

He looks a bit tired! Feed him coffee through an IV and he'll be fine


----------



## kcl (Oct 3, 2013)

Ollie said:


> He looks a bit tired! Feed him coffee through an IV and he'll be fine



No joke, he should eat some good and drink some caffeine. It'll help his hands not be so tired.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 3, 2013)

4TE


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 3, 2013)

milkshake temptation is too much.


----------



## rj (Oct 3, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Update:
> He started at 1:00 pm instead of 12:00 pm.
> 
> 800 solved so far (3h 15 mins in).
> ...



Are you there live?


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 3, 2013)

FML im offline


----------



## Ollie (Oct 3, 2013)

1000 <3


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 3, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> No joke, he should eat some good and drink some caffeine. It'll help his hands not be so tired.



I love eating good. XD
I don't think caffeine is a good idea. Maybe chocolate is okay.


----------



## kcl (Oct 3, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> I love eating good. XD
> I don't think caffeine is a good idea. Maybe chocolate is okay.



Caffeine will keep him awake and give him energy. Chocolate will give him a sugar high and he'll crash..


----------



## Ollie (Oct 3, 2013)

He will experience a come-down from most caffeine which will slow him down. Thus, my original idea was a bad one


----------



## CHJ (Oct 3, 2013)

Ollie said:


> He will experience a come-down from most caffeine which will slow him down. Thus, my original idea was a bad one



nonsense, caffeine is the ingredient to life, the divine substance will help eric get this WR, NEVER ENOUGH CAFFEINE!!!!!!1


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 3, 2013)

Coffee is gross


----------



## CHJ (Oct 3, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Coffee is gross



yeah, that weak stuff is so eww, energy drinks ftw


----------



## kcl (Oct 3, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Coffee is gross



Drink tea..


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm really enjoying watching the live thread! I wish he was recording singles, though.


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 4, 2013)

Apples wake you up better than coffee... Eat an apple. Also, eating weet-box or something equivalent will give you longer-lasting energy levels.
Good luck! I'm watching a little bit of this at work before my boss gets in


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 4, 2013)

Has anyone seen any skips yet?


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 4, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Has anyone seen any skips yet?



I'm pretty sure, about 15 solves ago now, he got an x-cross and PLL skip.
But I may be mistaken.
I would laugh if he got a random sub-5 or something. I doubt it as he seems just really relaxed 

EDIT: 1,500 cubes solved!
Around 6hours and 13 minutes in.
Hooray!


----------



## Kian (Oct 4, 2013)

Ollie said:


> He will experience a come-down from most caffeine which will slow him down. Thus, my original idea was a bad one



For a 24 hour period the most reasonable thing would be to have coffee every 4 or so hours. It's only one day so it's not a big deal. Drinking that much coffee daily would be bad, but it's a good way to handle this sort of event.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 4, 2013)

He has milkshakes


----------



## Brest (Oct 4, 2013)

*Eric Limeback* - 12.24 3x3 mo5 - 24 hour Guinness World Record Attempt



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]ma1efV5OzhA[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



L2 R2 B2 L U2 R' F U L U R' B' F D2 R2 B2 L' B' D'

y x2 // inspection
L2' R' F2 R' F' y R2 D' // cross
U' R' U R L' U L // 1st pair
y R U' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U2' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.64	57	4.90	63	5.41	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.96	13	3.28	16	4.04		Cross+1/F2L	47.1%	38.2%	41.0%
F2L	8.42	34	4.04	39	4.63		F2L/Total	72.3%	59.6%	61.9%
LL	3.23	23	7.13	24	7.44		LL/Total	27.7%	40.4%	38.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 R2 B2 L U2 R' F U L U R' B' F D2 R2 B2 L' B' D'

y x2 // inspection
L2' R' F F R' F' y R2 D' // cross
U' R' U R L' U L // 1st pair
y R U' R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R U' R' U U U' R U' R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U' U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



B2 L' U R' F D2 F D2 R U D' B' U' D2 L F2 L' D2 R

z' y' // inspection
U x' R' D L D R2' D2 // cross
U R U R' U L U2' L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U2 R U R' U' y L U L' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U' L U' r U' r' F // 4th pair
U l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.79	76	6.45	81	6.87	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.57	19	5.32	20	5.60		Cross+1/F2L	50.8%	40.4%	40.0%
F2L	7.03	47	6.69	50	7.11		F2L/Total	59.6%	61.8%	61.7%
LL	4.76	29	6.09	31	6.51		LL/Total	40.4%	38.2%	38.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 L' U R' F D2 F D2 R U D' B' U' D2 L F2 L' D2 R

z' y' // inspection
U x' R' D L D R2' D2 // cross
U R U R' U L U2' L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U U R U R' U' y L U L' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
L' U' L U' r U' r' F // 4th pair
U l' U U L U L' U l // OLL
U' R R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' U U' R' F R2 U' R' U U U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



D' R' U2 R' D' L' F L F R D2 R' D2 B' R2 B' L2

x2 y // inspection
R2' D2 R D R2' D' y R // cross
y L U L2' U' L // 1st pair
y L' U L R U R' // 2nd pair
y L U L' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U2' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r R2' U' R U' R' U2' R U' R r' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.05	57	5.16	65	5.88	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.69	12	3.25	15	4.07		Cross+1/F2L	52.3%	38.7%	39.5%
F2L	7.06	31	4.39	38	5.38		F2L/Total	63.9%	54.4%	58.5%
LL	3.99	26	6.52	27	6.77		LL/Total	36.1%	45.6%	41.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D' R' U2 R' D' L' F L F R D2 R' D2 B' R2 B' L2

x2 y // inspection
R2' D2 R D R2' D' y R // cross
y L U L' L' U' L // 1st pair
y L' U L R U R' // 2nd pair
y L U L' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U2' R' U2' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r R2' U' R U' R' U2' R U' R r' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



F2 D' F B2 D' F' L F2 D B' D' B L F B' U2 B2 L2

x2 y' // inspection
D2 R U d L2' y R' F R // cross
U' R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
y L U L' d L' U' L // 2nd pair
y U L' U' L d R' U R // 3rd pair
y L' U L // 4th pair
l' U l2 U' l2' U' l2 U l' // OLL
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.70	59	4.31	64	4.67	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.26	13	3.05	14	3.29		Cross+1/F2L	53.1%	41.9%	40.0%
F2L	8.02	31	3.87	35	4.36		F2L/Total	58.5%	52.5%	54.7%
LL	5.68	28	4.93	29	5.11		LL/Total	41.5%	47.5%	45.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 D' F B2 D' F' L F2 D B' D' B L F B' U2 B2 L2

x2 y // inspection
x z2' x' D2 R U d L2' y R' F R // cross
U' R U' R' L U' L' // 1st pair
y L U L' d L' U' L // 2nd pair
y U L' U' L d R' U R // 3rd pair
y L' U L // 4th pair
l' U l2 U' l2' U' l2 U l' // OLL
U U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R L' D F' B2 D2 R' U2 D L' U' D2 L2 U2 F2 B U2 R2 F2

y x2 y // inspection
F2' R' D L R // cross
y U' L U L' // 1st pair
D' L' U L D // 2nd pair
U2' R' U R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
d R U R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	13.03	57	4.37	63	4.83	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	5.57	8	1.44	11	1.97		Cross+1/F2L	60.3%	27.6%	32.4%
F2L	9.24	29	3.14	34	3.68		F2L/Total	70.9%	50.9%	54.0%
LL	3.79	28	7.39	29	7.65		LL/Total	29.1%	49.1%	46.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R L' D F' B2 D2 R' U2 D L' U' D2 L2 U2 F2 B U2 R2 F2

y x2 y // inspection
F2' R' D L R // cross
U U U y L U L' // 1st pair
D' L' U L D // 2nd pair
U' U' R' U R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
d R U R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
l' U' L U' L' U U l // OLL
U' U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.15	63.33	5.21	69.00	5.68	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.37	13.33	3.05	15.67	3.59		Cross+1/F2L	53.1%	36.4%	38.2%
F2L	8.23	36.67	4.46	41.00	4.98		F2L/Total	67.7%	57.9%	59.4%
LL	3.93	26.67	6.79	28.00	7.13		LL/Total	32.3%	42.1%	40.6%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.24	61.20	5.00	67.20	5.49	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.21	13.00	3.09	15.20	3.61		Cross+1/F2L	52.9%	37.8%	38.8%
F2L	7.95	34.40	4.33	39.20	4.93		F2L/Total	65.0%	56.2%	58.3%
LL	4.29	26.80	6.25	28.00	6.53		LL/Total	35.0%	43.8%	41.7%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	11.05	57	6.45	63	6.87[/COLOR]

Cross+1	3.57	8	5.32	11	5.60
F2L	7.03	29	6.69	34	7.11
LL	3.23	23	7.39	24	7.65
```


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 4, 2013)

OMG Brest.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 4, 2013)

lol


----------



## Bob (Oct 4, 2013)

Go Eric!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 4, 2013)

Brest wtf


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 4, 2013)

Sarah said I was banned, I'm checking to see if that's true.
Brest, you are amazing.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 4, 2013)

Offline


----------



## 4EverCuber (Oct 4, 2013)

Why would you be banned?


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 4, 2013)

Why is it offline?? 
Brest. WOW. Nice
EDIT: It's back up!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 4, 2013)

There were some people dancing to the Macarena and then it went offline...


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 4, 2013)

It's crazy to think that He was at 1500-ish when I went to bed, now I'll go to work and when I come home he'll still be solving. I think he's gonna make it


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 4, 2013)

He hit the 12hr halfway point at about 2,875 cubes. Well done! Keep going to WR!


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 4, 2013)

2:13 AM: Eric is being fed chicken fingers and fries.

EDIT: There is also a back massage.


----------



## pjk (Oct 4, 2013)

Do some Roux solves.

Edit: That was my 5,000th post. Coincidence I guess.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 4, 2013)

Boo, I can't see him solve any cube, the display is in the way.

*Edit:* To clarify: I do see him twist a lot, but shortly before he puts the cube away, he hides it behind the display, so I never see a solved cube


----------



## Dene (Oct 4, 2013)

Just watched him pass 4444. He's going to smash the "WR". In the morning I'm interested to find out the final number.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 4, 2013)

4786 cubes solved with 4:08:6 to go


----------



## YddEd (Oct 4, 2013)

He has done it!


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 4, 2013)

Congrats Eric! Keep going strong!


----------



## Konsta (Oct 4, 2013)

Was worth of staying up. Congratulations, you have amazing stamina, Eric! :tu
Gotta get some sleep now before my body fails me.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Oct 4, 2013)

I can finally go to bed!  Good job Eric!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice! My wife woke me up to see you break the record. You're the man, congrats!


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 4, 2013)

When he had 4 cubes to go, my internet stopped working 

Anyway keep up the good work Eric! :tu


----------



## Iggy (Oct 4, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 4, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 4, 2013)

5000


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 4, 2013)

Good job! 




If anyone missed


----------



## Brest (Oct 4, 2013)

*Eric Limeback* - 12.94 3x3 single - 4787th record breaking cube



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]NfvLqzQQkBI[/youtubehd]


 L' D2 R2 D' B2 D F' L U' B' D2 F2 B' U2 R' U2 R2 L

y // inspection
r' U' x' U' R' U' D' R' F D // cross
U R U R' U2' y R U2' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
d' L U L' y U' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U2 R' U' L' U L d' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M' // OLL
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R D' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	12.94	82	6.34	89	6.88	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	4.03	23	5.71	25	6.20		Cross+1/F2L	53.0%	46.0%	45.5%
F2L	7.61	50	6.57	55	7.23		F2L/Total	58.8%	61.0%	61.8%
LL	5.33	32	6.00	34	6.38		LL/Total	41.2%	39.0%	38.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' D2 R2 D' B2 D F' L U' B' D2 F2 B' U2 R' U2 R2 L

y // inspection
r' U' x' U' R' U' R' R D' R' F D // cross
U R U R' U2' y R U2' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
d' L U L' y U' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U U R' U' L' U L d' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U L' U U L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U' U r' R2 U R' U R U' U' R' U M' // OLL
U U' R2 U U' R2' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (U' D) R' U R D' U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## pjk (Oct 4, 2013)

It would be cool to have 2 people, each attempt to break the record next to each other so they can push each other and race.

Congrats Eric, well done.


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 4, 2013)

He's still going isn't he?


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 4, 2013)

Still going. Well done Eric.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 4, 2013)

Yay, Eric! I'm really glad you did it!


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 4, 2013)

He's solving the red side. It's taking forever.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thats an amazing feat! great job Eric! I bet this will stand for a long time.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 4, 2013)

Very happy you made it Eric  if i ca stay up that long i while try


----------



## Chree (Oct 4, 2013)

To beat the WR by 1000 solves he has to average 14.93.

He's currently averaging 14.92.


----------



## bundat (Oct 4, 2013)

This is just too funny to not post





Just Brest flexing his superpowers.


----------



## Me (Oct 4, 2013)

Taking the time to watch the last 10 minutes or so, simply amazing! 
Would love to hear a word from Eric about his experience through the whole marathon. In particular, maintaining mental state and solve consistency while combating drowsiness and wrist pain.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 4, 2013)

5786, 1000 more than previous WR.


----------



## bundat (Oct 4, 2013)

5800 congrats!!


----------



## rj (Oct 4, 2013)

5800! he's done Woot!


----------



## TheZenith27 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice PLL drama on last solve.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 4, 2013)

He failed PLL and had to do a ridic fast F2L fix; made 5800 by like 1.5 seconds. This after doing a BLD solve for the crowd.


----------



## cubernya (Oct 4, 2013)

Messed up G perm on last solve to finish with less than 1 second left? Insane.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 4, 2013)

Amazing. Well done!

The last solve was so suspenseful.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 4, 2013)

That ending was truly epic. Congrats Eric!


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 4, 2013)

#TeamLimeback 5eva. 
Incredible finish.


----------



## Brest (Oct 4, 2013)

[youtubehd]NVne8YEO3mE[/youtubehd]


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 4, 2013)

Loved it.

EDIT:Brest was faster...


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## moralsh (Oct 4, 2013)

Huge congrats to Eric and everybody else there supporting and helping him, it has been fun to watch


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 4, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 4, 2013)

Did you know...

- Starbucks was actually not a sponsor?
- Forte was dancing while scrambling?
- Bill Li shouted "world record world record" when Eric broke the GWR?
- Eric is pro at Winter Variation and he used it a lot?
- I drank 3L of Mountain Dew within those 24 hours?
- Several people requested Eric to do the last solve shirtless?
- Some older generation cubers recognized Craig Bouchard?
- It took a while for people to realize that Cubewhiz in the chat was Bob Burton?
- Some Miley songs came on?
- Everyone in the chat loved it when Taylor Swift songs came on?
- One of Eric's old roommates helped him apply to a job during the marathon?
- Eric told a story about how he killed his goldfish when he was 3 years old?
- Brest was reconstructing partial solves LIVE?
- There were two people who were impersonating Feliks before Feliks actually came on?
- Eric sprints marathons?


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 4, 2013)

Eric is so boss that he also applied to a job while trying to break the WR.


----------



## Dapianokid (Oct 4, 2013)

Sa bringing us the facts and an inside looks  The chat for the livestream was hilarious! 4te is my hero <3 (the meme that will forever be tied to Eric xD)
One does not simply Eric Limeback. This was epic. I even broke rules just to check in at times I wasn't supposed to. Just sheer awesome.
By the way, thanks for not being 6000+, I lost a bet!

I'm totally inspired to go for 10000+ 2x2x2's in a day when I'm older. Eric, you're a trendsetter!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 4, 2013)

DYK Juice.

also tell eric to take a picture of the book and post plox


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 4, 2013)

<3 juice


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Oct 4, 2013)

He should have +2'd.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks to Brest:

[video=youtube_share;NVne8YEO3mE]http://youtu.be/NVne8YEO3mE[/video]


----------



## Dapianokid (Oct 4, 2013)

MAN I was on the edge of my seat. That was SO close! Thanks for making my heart pound. Now I'm going to TTW without coffee. Adrenaline, sheesh.


----------



## teller (Oct 4, 2013)

My God...that's insane. _Eric Limeback rules all galaxies!_

This makes The Uber Monthly 3x3 10,000 Cube Marathon seem not so Uber.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 4, 2013)

Congratulations to Eric and all the team that helped him


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 4, 2013)

http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1017311


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice to know it made the news. Too bad no interview with the man himself afterwards.


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 5, 2013)

Congrats, pro Eric is pro


----------



## Stefan (Oct 5, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> - Starbucks was actually not a sponsor?



I was wondering about that.

Congrats, Eric, insane dedication and achievement!


----------



## timeless (Oct 5, 2013)

lol nice news, she said scrabbled instead of scramabbled lol


----------



## CraigBouchard (Oct 5, 2013)

Howdy folks,

Just woke up from nap/shower/other things. Had a blast doing this with Eric. Loved that he let me be there the whole 24 hours to support and help as much as I could. Was definitely an incredible experience. Congrats again to you buddy.


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Oct 5, 2013)

a bit late now lol but congratulations!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 6, 2013)

[youtubehd]lBfPNNb0ZeU[/youtubehd]


----------



## ultimate enemy (Oct 6, 2013)

That's an intense video.


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Oct 6, 2013)

9gag all the way! 
http://9gag.com/gag/arpgj8p


----------



## speedpicker (Oct 6, 2013)

Jean Michel Jarre... takes me way back. Great video!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 7, 2013)

Epic video, especially the first half.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow, I had no idea it had drew such a crowd.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 7, 2013)

yay there were miley solves


----------



## CraigBouchard (Oct 7, 2013)

LOL considering how much I was there with Eric they caught very little of me on film.


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 8, 2013)

Did the program that was used for the timing and counting etc. have a type of stats readout for the end? It would be nice to see individual times and different things.
If that exists, could someone post it or a link to it?


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 8, 2013)

the individual times were not recorded


----------



## kcl (Oct 8, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> the individual times were not recorded



You sure? It looked like he was tapping the space bar after the solves.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 8, 2013)

that was to increase the counter


----------



## szim92 (Feb 12, 2014)

Veerexx said:


> Did the program that was used for the timing and counting etc. have a type of stats readout for the end? It would be nice to see individual times and different things.
> If that exists, could someone post it or a link to it?



Hey, I'm really late, but here is the final stat readout from 15 minutes after the event ended (a lot of people were still around though).







The average time only updated when each cube was solved, so the 15 minutes did not affect the average time.

Unfortunately I do not believe we had any stats beyond that.

We were thinking about setting it up to do more, but we decided to keep it simple and reduce the risk that something would go wrong.

The scrambles might still be sitting around, but I don't have access to them.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 15, 2014)

Is there any way we can get the program?


----------

